# 48 holter monitor interp



## natfos6 (Jul 30, 2010)

we are having difficulty getting paid for a 48 hour holter interpretation.  we were told originally to bill 93233 twice and state it was a 48 hour, now it is getting denied and we are billing 93233 x2 units and that isn't working either....


----------



## jessica1974 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have tried to bill both ways and with 93232 & 93233 but never got paid on them. I don't believe you can bill for a 48 hr monitor. I was under the impression that you can only bill for the 24 hr monitor.


----------



## Jfrank (Aug 4, 2010)

We bill 93226/93227, but when we bill 48 hours we just bill each 24 hour monitor back to back, but on seperate claims with seperate dates of service. So far we've been getting paid for each one.
So if we did a 48 hour monitor 1/1/10, we bill one 24 hr. monitor for 1/1/10 and another 24 hr. monitor for 1/2/10.


----------

